# What 12 string acoustic guitar pre amplified do you recomend me?



## Vack (May 28, 2010)

Hi from Spain: It's getting hotter and hotter....

Anyway, my question es exactly what the title is. I am looking for a 12 string acoustic pre amplified guitar. I love l'arrivees (I hope it's well written) and seagulls, but I wonder if you could tell me other choices with good ratio quality prize. Last thing, Canadian guitars, please

Thanx in advance.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

I would buy an un-amplified instrument that sounds good and pick the electronics that sound the best and have them installed. At the moment, I like the sound of the K&K Pure Western pick-up system. 
<www.kksound.com> Lasido made guitars are perfectly fine instruments. But hunting for a good sounding guitar is hard enough without having to worry about the electronics too.


----------



## Vack (May 28, 2010)

Thanx Mike, but sorry for my unknowledge, I go to the link you posted (Lsido guitars) and it brigs me to Godin page and there's no Lasido (Richmond, Art and..., Seagull) but no Lasido.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Sorry, Vack; 
Lasido is the name of the company that makes all the guitars you are looking at. It is a little confusing and I shouldn't have assumed you were aware of this. Robert Godin started the company a number of years ago and as he added more and more types of instruments, he would brand each 'line' differently. Kinda like General Motors, though I think he might be more successful  I don't expect him to need a bail-out!! If I ever decided I wanted to sell less expensive instruments, I would certainly be inclined to include his instruments.

K&K pick-ups are my favorite pick-up these days and outperform any of the pick-ups currently offered by any of the major manufacturers - and are probably cheaper.


----------



## Vack (May 28, 2010)

Many thanx Mike. As I said I am foreigner and I don't know everything basic indeed about Canadian Guitars. Step by step... Mike. KK sound pick ups are great, I see demos in the Tube and are very clear and do not change the original sound of guitars. The problem will be where to find here in Spain. I do not like to bay in the Net so I'll try.

Thanx again


----------

